# Homemade Creations >  Trailer made from scratch

## Frank S

for the last few days I have been building a small trailer. My goal was to use up some of the scrap materials I had accumulated over the years.
To start with I had a pair of spindles and hubs with wheels and tires on them. the tires are 7.00 x 15 10 Pl rated I machined off the sq tube that was on the spindles then I welded a short length of 2 3/8" oilfield pipe over the stub then these were welded in the length of 2 7/8" oilfield pipe. This gave me my axle for the start of the trailer 

Next I laid up the frame and cross-members and mounted the axle and tongue.
The trailer is basically a 5 ft by 9 1/2 ft utility which easily converts into a 7 ft by 9 1/2 ft flat bed 
the frame is made from an old mobile home frame the cross-members are made out of 2 1/2" sq tubing the rear tube is 4" sq tube the tongue is made from 2 pieces of 3" channel.

To clean the old asphalt paint from the trailer I used my oscillating saw it worked much better than anything else I tried
For the wiring I fed a piece of 3/8 DOT nylon Air Brake tubing through both sides from the tongue , the diagonal tongue brace tubes then up through the front fender support tube to the marker light then back down to where a 1/2 " EMT conduit is welded in to carry the wires to the rear of the trailer.

----------


## Frank S

In the last few pics I showed how the nylon tubing war routed I had to use a round head bolt to help ot slide past the changing angles 
the jack I had laying around had a broken handle so instead of using another jack I opted to repair this one 
The crank handle shaft had broken right where the roll pin went through it to turn the bevel gear.
I really didn't care for the design as the bearing block was also broken. So I opted to weld up a dog knot on the shaft then instead of the roll pin I used my chop saw to make a square shoulder for the gear to be driven with. again using only the chop saw I made the knot round and cut several relief cuts around the end of a 1" pipe then cut it off to become the mounting bearing. I used a step drill bit to ogle out the hole the shaft passed through then welded the 1" pipe to the jack body after assembling the shaft to the gear I bent the tabs of the pipe over to hold the shaft in place.
The jack works beautifully

         
 
 
THe trailer was sprayed down several times with KBS Rust blast then left over night then wiped down with KBS #1 thinner then painted with KBS rust seal silver 
Eddy Lucast KBS Coatings Sales

----------

Jon (May 4, 2016),

lazarus (Jun 5, 2016),

PJs (May 14, 2016)

----------


## doug42190

Thank you for sharing your project.
I really like the style of trailer you made. I cannot open the pictures in your first post and I am most interested to see more of what you describe. At any rate, it sure looks good in the second post pictures.
Doug

----------


## doug42190

Double post -- sorry

----------


## Frank S

> Thank you for sharing your project.
> I really like the style of trailer you made. I cannot open the pictures in your first post and I am most interested to see more of what you describe. At any rate, it sure looks good in the second post pictures.
> Doug



Thanks Doug I edited the pics they should show up now

----------


## Frank S

OK not everything on the trailer was reconstituted from scrap. I have certain safety rules that I always follow.
I always use new hitch couplers and for lights I have new leds that will be installed, the "U" bolts ,spring saddles nuts and plates are always new as well Also the hubs have new bearings in them. I have a registration for the trailer at 4000 lbs Gross weight. More than that in the state of Texas I would be required to install brakes on it, which I may do later anyway.
The tires are in real good shape nearly new in fact no checking or evidence of dry rot or UV deterioration other wise they would not have been used.
Right now I have $263.00 invested in the trailer including the registration

----------

Captainleeward (May 9, 2016),

PJs (May 14, 2016)

----------

